# Block Foundation, question on how to repair



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

This is my first post so be nice!  We are having our basement water proofed.  When taking down the studding to get at the bare walls, right under the window it looks like they just put cement in there because a block would not fit.  Well all that cement has deteriorated and fallen out.  I am looking for the best way to repair this.  Suggestions?  I am including a photo so you can see what I mean.  I am looking for a cheap repair since this is costing me a bundle already.  They are coming soon to install the waterproofing so I need to get this done ASAP.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 27, 2009)

Anybody? BUMP!


----------



## jdougn (Mar 29, 2009)

(Some of us only stop by occasionally so sorry about not answering sooner.)

Thanks for the photo. It is hard to tell from the photo exactly how big the area needing repair is and if it extends to the outside. To really repair the wall, all loose and broken material should be removed entirely and patched with new concrete.

Others may have addtional suggestions but I hope this helps get started.....
Doug


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  What I did was put some regular bricks in there and cemented them in.  Should work!  Again thanks for the reply.

Jason


----------



## jdougn (Mar 31, 2009)

Evilpenguinj said:


> Thanks for the reply.  What I did was put some regular bricks in there and cemented them in.  Should work!  Again thanks for the reply.
> 
> Jason


Hey Jason, thanks for posting up your solution. You had a good idea based on your first hand knowledge of your situation and it should work well. Good Job!
Doug


----------

